# Mouth to lung vaping - with nicotine salts only



## Waine

Many of us started with the "old school" mouth to lung style of vaping, AKA "MTL". There is a good chance that we used a Twisp-like device with high nicotine e-liquid.

Then, thanks to the limitless magic of You Tube, we discovered the amazing adventure of sub ohm vaping. The massive RTA's and RDA's intrurged us so much that eventually we percieved MTL as if it were only for the novice vaper, or for the guy who only wants to get off the cigs, with a view of later quitting completely. MTL eventually took a back seat among the kleidoscopic range of powerful mods, exotic coils and sophisticated sub ohm or rebuildable tanks. 

No doubt there are many serious "hobbyist" vapers, young and old, who dismiss the idea of MTL amidst the plethora of low build, exotic coil, sub ohm vaping and massive 200 plus Watt mods. Then there are those who simply enjoy the MTL experience, but who use the regular 3mg, 6mg or perhaps a 12 mg nicotine content, with an average: 70/30 VG PG volume. But is this a truly gratifying vape?

Personally, I dabbled into MTL before, but I found that the regular free base nicotine e-liquids were not sufficiently satisfying with such a small tight cigarette style drag. When my body craves nicotine, I usually reach for my RDA or RTA, and chain vape until my room or office looks like an eighties smoke filled disco. Only then am I satisfied. Regular e-liquid takes longer to enter the blood stream than cigarette nicotine. One main disadvantage of sub-ohm vaping is my wife or my boss moans about all excessive lingering vape in the air. It's also difficult to stealth sub ohm.

Enter "Nicotine Salts"

I scour vaping websites and vaping vendors like CIA agent looking for terrorists. I saw Nicotine salts being advertised a lot lately. I dismissed any notions of trying it, especially in wake of the newer "Pod systems", which I don't care for. I am a die hard coil builder.

A few days back, I was chatting to a vendor owner in his shop. He said: "Look here, and handed me a big mod with a tiny 22mm "Beserker Mini". My first observation was the wattage setting: 14 Watts! He invited me to take a MTL puff to which I obliged. I said, "Hmm, this is different, what's inside the tank?" He replied: "Nicotine salts", with 35mg nicotine, hence the low wattage." He warned me that a higher wattage will make my lungs pay dearly. I took another puff and felt an immediate, but gentle, cigarette-like, nicotine rush. The hit was somewhat different, but pleasantly enjoyable. My throat did not burn at all. He went on to explain that a 2ml tank of nic salts lasts him a half a day. Furthermore, that Nic salts enters your body fast, but also exits your body quickly. He does not even sell Nic salts in his shop, he got it from another vendor and explained how much he enjoys it.

I was immediately intrigued, but told him that I have so much conventional gear, I could not see myself changing my vape style as this would cost me another small fortune.

As I always do, with anything "new" that I discover, I Google the life out of the topic. My first concern was: "Are Nic salts bad for one?" I found no conclusive evidence on the web to the affirmative. However I am mindful of the fact that as with vaping in general, more years are needed for significant research and medical journals to be published on the potential harmful effects on vaping in general. Perhaps nic salts will prove to be dangerous in the near future. Only time will tell.

So what did I do?

I found two brick and mortar shops in my vicinity that stock Nicotine salts e-liquid. The first shop had only 2 flavors in 30ml, with 20mg nicotine. A brand new addition to their juice range. I bought both @ R175 each. Then, after watching many reviews, I binge bought 2 Innokin Ares 24mm MTL and 2 Beserker Mini 22mm MTL RTA's. To round it off, I went to the second vendor, and tried the 50mg nic salts through the shop assistant's "Clearomiser". Way too strong! So I settled on 4 bottles of 35mg nicotine salts @R200 a bottle. With my 4 new MTL devices and my Nicotine salts, I fell in love to be honest. 

Final thoughts

MTL is great, but for me it seems absolutely pointless with my regular 6mg juice. Why would I want to take 10 draws through a tight, restricted airflow system with regular juice to get satisfaction? It makes no sense and I don't want to get a hernia from all that cheek sagging sucking. 

Nicotine salts in an MTL system gives me fantastic, instant gratification, and I inhale much less juice. The Nicotine salts seem to synergies differently, and more effectively, when stroking the dopamine receptors inside my brain. I still get a pleasant throat hit with no throat burn. And it feels closer to the experience of smoking an analogue cigarette than any other form of vaping. A 30 ml bottle of nic salts will last 6 times longer than a regular 30ml bottle of 3 or 6mg juice. Also, the amount of 26 gauge wire and cotton I use for the micro builds is minimal, hence resulting in further resource savings.

Have I ditched sub ohm vaping?

He'll no! "Variety is the spice of life". For me I enjoy different styles of vaping to suit my mood, or the occasion. I will always use my conventional gear, and still cloud out any room from time to time. But in a car, in a sitting room, or even on an aeroplane, this makes stealth vaping a breeze. It's a case of proper nicotine satisfaction with minimal vape production.

In conclusion, I must say this. I thoroughly enjoy MTL, BUT! -- ONLY with Nicotine salts. Yes, granted: "New is beautiful", and I won't deny; fads do come and go. Like any consumer, I am vulnerable to something "New". But for now, Nic salts are my thing. And I think there is a huge gap in the market for this.

I would love to read other vapers thoughts and experience, specifically with Nic Salts in a rebuildable RTA MTL device, not the pod systems. Without offending anyone, the pod systems are a waste of money for me personally. I don't like buying coils, or pods. Rebuldables only, are my style.

If you are interested, give the salts a bash. You may just be as pleasantly surprised as I am. I would love to read any feedback.

Here is a pic of my current MTL setup.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will let you know next week when all my refillable Pod Systems and Nic Salts arrive @Waine! I tried the pod systems before and gave up on them because normal juice in them is useless and the pods that came with juice were all pretty kak. But I understand that Mr Salt-E Nic Salts are the bomb and I have some inbound as we speak. I have always wanted a Beserker but MTL isn't for me... but I think I will get me one for the Nic Salt tests next week! 

I love playing with new stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Waine what build did you put in your Berserker?


----------



## Waine

Hi there Rob. 

First tried the coils that come with the box. Some tiny Claptons. Not too bad. Not a fan of spaced coils, so today I went with 26 Kanthal, 2.75 ID, 8 wraps, coil facing up. The deck is tiny. Ohming out at 0.90 

But the star of the show is #NicotineSalts and yes, I also love playing with new toys.

The Beserker alone is really nice, perhaps not for everyone, but I am having great fun with it. I cannot help repeat, it must be the salts. Got my salts on the left from SV (20mg) and the 4 on right (35mg) from Vape shop, Pav. (50mgs is rough, for the old "Gitanes" smokers)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Hi there Rob.
> 
> First tried the coils that come with the box. Some tiny Claptons. Not too bad. Not a fan of spaced coils, so today I went with 26 Kanthal, 2.75 ID, 8 wraps, coil facing up. The deck is tiny.
> 
> But the star of the show is #NicotineSalts and yes, I also love playing with new toys.
> 
> The Beserker alone is really nice, perhaps not for everyone, but I cannot help repeat, it must be the salts. Got mine from Vape shop, Pav.



Many thanks @Waine! I have a selection of Mr Salt-E Nic Salts on the way to me from the USA. I have a few Pod Systems already and a couple on the way to test and the Berserker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Which do you prefer @Waine, Innokin Ares or Beserker Mini?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Hi there

This is the struggle - to make a fair distinction Im not sure yet. Both are really enjoyable. I asked a vendor owner yesterday, after I picked up the two the day before. His response was: "The Ares".

Asked why, "More air flow". The Ares is super amazing, and yes, the airflow is more. However, the Beserker Mini is restricted to minimal air flow, I think, to keep it true to a 22mm, genuine MTL RTA.

I'm no expert in MTL at all. Forced to choose: The Ares. Only because you have more tank capacity and bigger air flow options. Not to mention the packaging and accessories. 

But the Beserker is such fun! With 3 tank options, SS, Glass or the yellow plastic.

Such nice gear to test out the salts.

I forgot to mention. I dont know if it is my imagination, but I get this taste, a bit like I have been vaping on a Durban beach on a hot sweaty day. 





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stunning post @Waine
Am following this
I am behind on the nic salts curve - need to catch up soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I started out on a mtl about 6 years ago. 18mg juices. Moved over to DL 3mg and started DIY few years ago, i went down to 1.5mg, and now a few months back i bought a berserker and a siren v2, i mixed up some juices 50 50 vg pg with 14mg freebase nic. I tried mixing with nic salts, tried at 9mg, 18mg and 36mg. At 9 and 18mg i didn't get any throat hit, and it makes me cough instantly. Tried 36mg and it tasted very weird, like sour and bitter. Also no throat hit. So went back to freebase nic 14mg, i just crave that strong throat hit. And now i got the new berserker mtl rda, i use it on a regulated squonker. And its now the only setup i use. Im done with DL. This berserker rda is just the best thing i bought since i started vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

bjorncoetsee said:


> I started out on a mtl about 6 years ago. 18mg juices. Moved over to DL 3mg and started DIY few years ago, i went down to 1.5mg, and now a few months back i bought a berserker and a siren v2, i mixed up some juices 50 50 vg pg with 14mg freebase nic. I tried mixing with nic salts, tried at 9mg, 18mg and 36mg. At 9 and 18mg i didn't get any throat hit, and it makes me cough instantly. Tried 36mg and it tasted very weird, like sour and bitter. Also no throat hit. So went back to freebase nic 14mg, i just crave that strong throat hit. And now i got the new berserker mtl rda, i use it on a regulated squonker. And its now the only setup i use. Im done with DL. This berserker rda is just the best thing i bought since i started vaping



How’s the flavour off the berserker mtl rda? I’m keen to get one


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I like MTL on the gusto mini pod. But the pods are expensive. So I refill the old pods. It doesn't seem practical to me to carry a whole setup of a mod and a tank for a MTL setup. Since then looking for a small setup like the gusto with rebuildable capabilities. 
May be will go for a sxk BB, or something like a a Eleaf icare where I can atleast try to rebuild the coils and refill it with DIY nic salts juice.


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I like MTL on the gusto mini pod. But the pods are expensive. So I refill the old pods. It doesn't seem practical to me to carry a whole setup of a mod and a tank for a MTL setup. Since then looking for a small setup like the gusto with rebuildable capabilities.
> May be will go for a sxk BB, or something like a a Eleaf icare where I can atleast try to rebuild the coils and refill it with DIY nic salts juice.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I also like the Gusto Mini - and also find the pods expensive. Did you refill with DIY nic salts juice? I've tried using ordinary juice but it's just not the same - very little flavour and of course no throat hit.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I also like the Gusto Mini - and also find the pods expensive. Did you refill with DIY nic salts juice? I've tried using ordinary juice but it's just not the same - very little flavour and of course no throat hit.


I don't have salt nic yet, so mixed 2ml of regular 36mg/ml nic from juicy Joe's with 10 drops of ry4 concentrate and topped it off with VG and little Pg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Also tried the Gusto the Nic salts had a weird taste almost chemical if that makes sense.... Should maybe give it another go...thanks for the write up some things go full circle imo MTL gonna make a comeback in 2018...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

Has anyone tried adding nic salt to the normal commercial juices...does it affect the flavour profile?


----------



## Faheem777

Hakhan said:


> Has anyone tried adding nic salt to the normal commercial juices...does it affect the flavour profile?



Do you mean as in adding Nic Salts to a 0mg commercial juice?


----------



## Hakhan

Faheem777 said:


> Do you mean as in adding Nic Salts to a 0mg commercial juice?


yes. if the flavour profile is still there i will save a small fortune in juice


----------



## Faheem777

Hakhan said:


> yes. if the flavour profile is still there i will save a small fortune in juice



It will work fine in a 0mg juice, however there maybe slight flavour loss due to dilution. It’s worth a shot giving it a go with a small test batch


----------



## Andre

Hakhan said:


> Has anyone tried adding nic salt to the normal commercial juices...does it affect the flavour profile?


Other than the dilution effect, it depends if you pick up a taste from nic salts or not. I, like @Daniel, get a distinctive chemical taste from it, but other do not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I was on the prowl for a small device to use at work now and then (I don't normally vape at work) and I saw the Aspire Breeze being offered with either a 10mg or 20mg Nic salt e-liquid from Opus' new range. I saw the Breeze being offered as a special for two devices, two juices + four extra coils. I grabbed it and I must say I am really enjoying this little device. I like that I can change the coil which is cheaper than buying a new pod and there are two coils, one is a 0.6ohm DTL and the other is a 1.2 MTL. I am using the 0.6ohm with a 10mg Nic Salt and its fantastic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I was on the prowl for a small device to use at work now and then (I don't normally vape at work) and I saw the Aspire Breeze being offered with either a 10mg or 20mg Nic salt e-liquid from Opus' new range. I saw the Breeze being offered as a special for two devices, two juices + four extra coils. I grabbed it and I must say I am really enjoying this little device. I like that I can change the coil which is cheaper than buying a new pod and there are two coils, one is a 0.6ohm DTL and the other is a 1.2 MTL. I am using the 0.6ohm with a 10mg Nic Salt and its fantastic.



Is this the new version , and pray tell where you got it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Daniel said:


> Is this the new version , and pray tell where you got it ?



Yes it is sir. This one comes with both the 0.6 and 1.2ohm coils in the box. It is from MetaVape in PTA (was a long drive from Fourways) which I assume is an Opus subsidiary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I was on the prowl for a small device to use at work now and then (I don't normally vape at work) and I saw the Aspire Breeze being offered with either a 10mg or 20mg Nic salt e-liquid from Opus' new range. I saw the Breeze being offered as a special for two devices, two juices + four extra coils. I grabbed it and I must say I am really enjoying this little device. I like that I can change the coil which is cheaper than buying a new pod and there are two coils, one is a 0.6ohm DTL and the other is a 1.2 MTL. I am using the 0.6ohm with a 10mg Nic Salt and its fantastic.


What website was this special on ? How much did it cost in total


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What website was this special on ? How much did it cost in total



I drove to the store but I believe you can find all the information you require on MetaVape's website - www.metavape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I drove to the store but I believe you can find all the information you require on MetaVape's website - www.metavape.co.za


Unfortunately the only nic saly options are lemonade and apple. I prefer tobacco flavours for mtl.


----------



## Hooked

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I was on the prowl for a small device to use at work now and then (I don't normally vape at work) and I saw the Aspire Breeze being offered with either a 10mg or 20mg Nic salt e-liquid from Opus' new range. I saw the Breeze being offered as a special for two devices, two juices + four extra coils. I grabbed it and I must say I am really enjoying this little device. I like that I can change the coil which is cheaper than buying a new pod and there are two coils, one is a 0.6ohm DTL and the other is a 1.2 MTL. I am using the 0.6ohm with a 10mg Nic Salt and its fantastic.



@OnePowerfulCorsa If you don't mind saying, who has this special?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Hooked said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa If you don't mind saying, who has this special?


Hey there, check a few posts up I posted the site. I know Opus is a supporting vendor but not so sure this one is as well. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Hey there, check a few posts up I posted the site. I know Opus is a supporting vendor but not so sure this one is as well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Sorry @OnePowerfulCorsa I should have scrolled through previous posts first.  It must be sooo irritating to have peeps asking you where you got it, when you've already mentioned it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Hooked said:


> Sorry @OnePowerfulCorsa I should have scrolled through previous posts first.  It must be sooo irritating to have peeps asking you where you got it, when you've already mentioned it!


Not at all bud. Always willing to help where I can. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

I’ve been using the gusto mini, a device called the le carte by jwell and the aspire breeze for the past 2 weeks... I’m a huge fan of the gusto mini as most people know by now, I don’t get any chemical tastes coming through...

So far for me in terms of flavour and satisfaction, the gusto is still in the lead on this, however it is costly to run due to the prefill pod system, this is a cost I’m willing to incur though as it suits me perfectly.

The breeze and le carte both deliver great vapes too and with the option to refill these pods it’s a winner.

The big decision however for me is the liquid one uses in these mtl devices. When I first used the le carte and breeze, I had them filled with 35mg Nic Salts that I really did not enjoy. It wasn’t so much the flavour profiles but more the quality of the liquid in my opinion. I then got some element honey roasted tobacco and strawberry whip 20mg nic salt juice and boom, it brought these devices to life.

Keen to try out some nkd 100 Nic Salts too which I will acquire from vape king quite soon as I loved their brainfreeze juice and I will pick up a suorin air this weekend also to compare notes with the other devices I currently have.

I’m pretty sure most of these devices deliver similar vapes though. It all boils down to what you fancy and what works for you.

For me Nic Salts was revolutionary because it was the first type of vaping that got me off the stinkies completely and the ease, convenience and form factor of the mtl devices used for nic salt vaping is a winner in my books. I actually hope to one day only vape this way, but I’m still young, want them clouds bro clouds every now and then. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Is a sxk bb on a MTL setup a better choice or a aspire breeze or Eleaf icare ??


----------



## Daniel

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is a sxk bb on a MTL setup a better choice or a aspire breeze or Eleaf icare ??


I'm contemplating this exact scenario don't want to spend bucks on pod systems and whatnot to try something out....

Depending on your bridge you use in the BB you won't get that true MTL experience but I don't want to waste bucks on getting a setup that doesn't cut it. I'd wait to see what the 'testers' like uncke @Rob Fisher says know he has a few incoming devices and nic salts....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

Jengz said:


> I’ve been using the gusto mini, a device called the le carte by jwell and the aspire breeze for the past 2 weeks... I’m a huge fan of the gusto mini as most people know by now, I don’t get any chemical tastes coming through...
> 
> So far for me in terms of flavour and satisfaction, the gusto is still in the lead on this, however it is costly to run due to the prefill pod system, this is a cost I’m willing to incur though as it suits me perfectly.
> 
> The breeze and le carte both deliver great vapes too and with the option to refill these pods it’s a winner.
> 
> The big decision however for me is the liquid one uses in these mtl devices. When I first used the le carte and breeze, I had them filled with 35mg Nic Salts that I really did not enjoy. It wasn’t so much the flavour profiles but more the quality of the liquid in my opinion. I then got some element honey roasted tobacco and strawberry whip 20mg nic salt juice and boom, it brought these devices to life.
> 
> Keen to try out some nkd 100 Nic Salts too which I will acquire from vape king quite soon as I loved their brainfreeze juice and I will pick up a suorin air this weekend also to compare notes with the other devices I currently have.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most of these devices deliver similar vapes though. It all boils down to what you fancy and what works for you.
> 
> For me Nic Salts was revolutionary because it was the first type of vaping that got me off the stinkies completely and the ease, convenience and form factor of the mtl devices used for nic salt vaping is a winner in my books. I actually hope to one day only vape this way, but I’m still young, want them clouds bro clouds every now and then. Happy vaping!



Hi @Jengz , how is the Le Carte going? Have you killed a pod yet? Looking at maybe getting one and trying to get a general idea of how many times you can refill before wick and/or coil give up.


----------



## Jengz

craigb said:


> Hi @Jengz , how is the Le Carte going? Have you killed a pod yet? Looking at maybe getting one and trying to get a general idea of how many times you can refill before wick and/or coil give up.


Have gone through 4.5 refills thus far with it still Performing well... so hopefully their claim of 30mls of juice will be right, I’ve basically vaped 10mls through one pod and it’s still going strong, I’m absolutely loving it... it’s honestly no gusto for me but the look and the fact that you can refil the pod, is a true winner!

I mean just look at this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## craigb

Jengz said:


> Have gone through 4.5 refills thus far with it still Performing well... so hopefully their claim of 30mls of juice will be right, I’ve basically vaped 10mls through one pod and it’s still going strong, I’m absolutely loving it... it’s honestly no gusto for me but the look and the fact that you can refil the pod, is a true winner!
> 
> I mean just look at this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 128603


Fantastico - exactly what I was after. Will be joining the club soon!


----------



## skola

craigb said:


> Fantastico - exactly what I was after. Will be joining the club soon!


@craigb did you order the La Carte from Vapeaway? 
Are they the only stockists currently?


----------



## craigb

skola said:


> @craigb did you order the La Carte from Vapeaway?
> Are they the only stockists currently?


we went in to visit @Kurt Yeo in person yesterday looking for general advice and he pointed us to the device. So I can't really attest to who else may carry it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is a sxk bb on a MTL setup a better choice or a aspire breeze or Eleaf icare ??


I run salts in a BB with exocet high ohm build though and low watts. Works perfectly fine. If you like tobacco salts juices hit up Vape Cartel in cape town. The fill my pod tobacco juices are excellent vct being my favourite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

For all tobacco lovers, elements honey roasted tobacco and 555 tobacco are world class! They are the best tobaccos ive tasted and in a pod device they shine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777

Jengz said:


> Have gone through 4.5 refills thus far with it still Performing well... so hopefully their claim of 30mls of juice will be right, I’ve basically vaped 10mls through one pod and it’s still going strong, I’m absolutely loving it... it’s honestly no gusto for me but the look and the fact that you can refil the pod, is a true winner!
> 
> I mean just look at this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 128603



Looks amazing! Where did you buy the device from if I may ask?


----------



## Jengz

Faheem777 said:


> Looks amazing! Where did you buy the device from if I may ask?


I was fortunate enough to be of the first in SA with one from a legend @Vape Republic who gifted it to me about a month ago... he should have stock for the guys soon I hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> I’ve been using the gusto mini, a device called the le carte by jwell and the aspire breeze for the past 2 weeks... I’m a huge fan of the gusto mini as most people know by now, I don’t get any chemical tastes coming through...
> 
> So far for me in terms of flavour and satisfaction, the gusto is still in the lead on this, however it is costly to run due to the prefill pod system, this is a cost I’m willing to incur though as it suits me perfectly.
> 
> The breeze and le carte both deliver great vapes too and with the option to refill these pods it’s a winner.
> 
> The big decision however for me is the liquid one uses in these mtl devices. When I first used the le carte and breeze, I had them filled with 35mg Nic Salts that I really did not enjoy. It wasn’t so much the flavour profiles but more the quality of the liquid in my opinion. I then got some element honey roasted tobacco and strawberry whip 20mg nic salt juice and boom, it brought these devices to life.
> 
> Keen to try out some nkd 100 Nic Salts too which I will acquire from vape king quite soon as I loved their brainfreeze juice and I will pick up a suorin air this weekend also to compare notes with the other devices I currently have.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most of these devices deliver similar vapes though. It all boils down to what you fancy and what works for you.
> 
> For me Nic Salts was revolutionary because it was the first type of vaping that got me off the stinkies completely and the ease, convenience and form factor of the mtl devices used for nic salt vaping is a winner in my books. I actually hope to one day only vape this way, but I’m still young, want them clouds bro clouds every now and then. Happy vaping!



@Jengz I know you're a fan of Gusto, as I am too, but I didn't know that you have other pod systems. It's really interesting getting a comparison. I'm also exploring other options because of the price of the Gusto pods. I've ordered different brands of nic salts juice to use in my mods, not to refill pods systems. I'll see how that goes. I've asked @Rob Fisher to give us feedback, but tastes differ so much and I would still rather try it for myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> @Jengz I know you're a fan of Gusto, as I am too, but I didn't know that you have other pod systems. It's really interesting getting a comparison. I'm also exploring other options because of the price of the Gusto pods. I've ordered different brands of nic salts juice to use in my mods, not to refill pods systems. I'll see how that goes. I've asked @Rob Fisher to give us feedback, but tastes differ so much and I would still rather try it for myself.


I’ve been playin around with many pod systems of recent and let me just say lol the gusto is untouchable for me and if I use any other device, since trying the element Nic Salts, I’m gonna need this liquid for my pod systems... I just don’t get any flavour from the other nic salt juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Jengz said:


> For all tobacco lovers, elements honey roasted tobacco and 555 tobacco are world class! They are the best tobaccos ive tasted and in a pod device they shine!



I like it too. Taking a puff of it as I type.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Jengz said:


> I was fortunate enough to be of the first in SA with one from a legend @Vape Republic who gifted it to me about a month ago... he should have stock for the guys soon I hope


It's already available here ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's already available here ..



Really battling to justify buying another pod system , seems a bit of a rip off personally ?


----------



## Amir

I’ve been using the suorin drop for a while now and I love it. Things I would change or advise to look for on a pod system in general would be refillable, availability of new pods, battery capacity, and option for switch in place of draw activated firing because I do get a misfire on occasion. 

Other than that they’re all pretty much the same and it boils down to form factor and battery life which affects size. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Waine said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is the struggle - to make a fair distinction Im not sure yet. Both are really enjoyable. I asked a vendor owner yesterday, after I picked up the two the day before. His response was: "The Ares".
> 
> Asked why, "More air flow". The Ares is super amazing, and yes, the airflow is more. However, the Beserker Mini is restricted to minimal air flow, I think, to keep it true to a 22mm, genuine MTL RTA.
> 
> I'm no expert in MTL at all. Forced to choose: The Ares. Only because you have more tank capacity and bigger air flow options. Not to mention the packaging and accessories.
> 
> But the Beserker is such fun! With 3 tank options, SS, Glass or the yellow plastic.
> 
> Such nice gear to test out the salts.
> 
> I forgot to mention. I dont know if it is my imagination, but I get this taste, a bit like I have been vaping on a Durban beach on a hot sweaty day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


 @Waine can I take a stab and say you got that Durban beach feeling mostly when vaping the Fresh Lemonade nic salts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Daniel said:


> Really battling to justify buying another pod system , seems a bit of a rip off personally ?


few reasons I wont buy it :- 
-Pods are refillable but will have to replace the pod when the coil deteriorates(same rule as the gusto mini if you are refilling the gusto mini pods). 
-Silica wick ???


----------



## Daniel

Yeah I've got the Gusto for now will see what others say about the other systems. Will be reviving my Reo with the Berseker RDA though


----------



## Waine

I cannot get myself to try the growing pod systems. I am afraid it may be another "Rabbit Hole" I will quickly sink into. The variety available in the vape industry is incredible. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

As long as pod systems are closed/disposable it will never be the most cost effective method of satisfying your nic levels.

I've used 3 pod systems to date : 

- Gusto - great little device , pod pricing makes it not worthwhile for me ... 
- LaCarte - another gem , refillable pods , pods last a lot longer .... coil can be rebuilt with some patience  (watch out for my video dropping soon) 
- Twisp Cue - closed pod system , widely available and juices are nice. Again price is a factor. BUT you can disassemble the pods also and refill with your own juice. I would stick to freebase 50/50 high nic juices with the ceramic wicks as I'm not sure how it will perform with Nic Salts. 
Video of pod disassembly and compassion between old and new pods here : 

Uncle @KZOR did a video on rebuilding the JustFog Minifit looks like a winner with the constant voltage -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> Many of us started with the "old school" mouth to lung style of vaping, AKA "MTL". There is a good chance that we used a Twisp-like device with high nicotine e-liquid.
> 
> Then, thanks to the limitless magic of You Tube, we discovered the amazing adventure of sub ohm vaping. The massive RTA's and RDA's intrurged us so much that eventually we percieved MTL as if it were only for the novice vaper, or for the guy who only wants to get off the cigs, with a view of later quitting completely. MTL eventually took a back seat among the kleidoscopic range of powerful mods, exotic coils and sophisticated sub ohm or rebuildable tanks.
> 
> No doubt there are many serious "hobbyist" vapers, young and old, who dismiss the idea of MTL amidst the plethora of low build, exotic coil, sub ohm vaping and massive 200 plus Watt mods. Then there are those who simply enjoy the MTL experience, but who use the regular 3mg, 6mg or perhaps a 12 mg nicotine content, with an average: 70/30 VG PG volume. But is this a truly gratifying vape?
> 
> Personally, I dabbled into MTL before, but I found that the regular free base nicotine e-liquids were not sufficiently satisfying with such a small tight cigarette style drag. When my body craves nicotine, I usually reach for my RDA or RTA, and chain vape until my room or office looks like an eighties smoke filled disco. Only then am I satisfied. Regular e-liquid takes longer to enter the blood stream than cigarette nicotine. One main disadvantage of sub-ohm vaping is my wife or my boss moans about all excessive lingering vape in the air. It's also difficult to stealth sub ohm.
> 
> Enter "Nicotine Salts"
> 
> I scour vaping websites and vaping vendors like CIA agent looking for terrorists. I saw Nicotine salts being advertised a lot lately. I dismissed any notions of trying it, especially in wake of the newer "Pod systems", which I don't care for. I am a die hard coil builder.
> 
> A few days back, I was chatting to a vendor owner in his shop. He said: "Look here, and handed me a big mod with a tiny 22mm "Beserker Mini". My first observation was the wattage setting: 14 Watts! He invited me to take a MTL puff to which I obliged. I said, "Hmm, this is different, what's inside the tank?" He replied: "Nicotine salts", with 35mg nicotine, hence the low wattage." He warned me that a higher wattage will make my lungs pay dearly. I took another puff and felt an immediate, but gentle, cigarette-like, nicotine rush. The hit was somewhat different, but pleasantly enjoyable. My throat did not burn at all. He went on to explain that a 2ml tank of nic salts lasts him a half a day. Furthermore, that Nic salts enters your body fast, but also exits your body quickly. He does not even sell Nic salts in his shop, he got it from another vendor and explained how much he enjoys it.
> 
> I was immediately intrigued, but told him that I have so much conventional gear, I could not see myself changing my vape style as this would cost me another small fortune.
> 
> As I always do, with anything "new" that I discover, I Google the life out of the topic. My first concern was: "Are Nic salts bad for one?" I found no conclusive evidence on the web to the affirmative. However I am mindful of the fact that as with vaping in general, more years are needed for significant research and medical journals to be published on the potential harmful effects on vaping in general. Perhaps nic salts will prove to be dangerous in the near future. Only time will tell.
> 
> So what did I do?
> 
> I found two brick and mortar shops in my vicinity that stock Nicotine salts e-liquid. The first shop had only 2 flavors in 30ml, with 20mg nicotine. A brand new addition to their juice range. I bought both @ R175 each. Then, after watching many reviews, I binge bought 2 Innokin Ares 24mm MTL and 2 Beserker Mini 22mm MTL RTA's. To round it off, I went to the second vendor, and tried the 50mg nic salts through the shop assistant's "Clearomiser". Way too strong! So I settled on 4 bottles of 35mg nicotine salts @R200 a bottle. With my 4 new MTL devices and my Nicotine salts, I fell in love to be honest.
> 
> Final thoughts
> 
> MTL is great, but for me it seems absolutely pointless with my regular 6mg juice. Why would I want to take 10 draws through a tight, restricted airflow system with regular juice to get satisfaction? It makes no sense and I don't want to get a hernia from all that cheek sagging sucking.
> 
> Nicotine salts in an MTL system gives me fantastic, instant gratification, and I inhale much less juice. The Nicotine salts seem to synergies differently, and more effectively, when stroking the dopamine receptors inside my brain. I still get a pleasant throat hit with no throat burn. And it feels closer to the experience of smoking an analogue cigarette than any other form of vaping. A 30 ml bottle of nic salts will last 6 times longer than a regular 30ml bottle of 3 or 6mg juice. Also, the amount of 26 gauge wire and cotton I use for the micro builds is minimal, hence resulting in further resource savings.
> 
> Have I ditched sub ohm vaping?
> 
> He'll no! "Variety is the spice of life". For me I enjoy different styles of vaping to suit my mood, or the occasion. I will always use my conventional gear, and still cloud out any room from time to time. But in a car, in a sitting room, or even on an aeroplane, this makes stealth vaping a breeze. It's a case of proper nicotine satisfaction with minimal vape production.
> 
> In conclusion, I must say this. I thoroughly enjoy MTL, BUT! -- ONLY with Nicotine salts. Yes, granted: "New is beautiful", and I won't deny; fads do come and go. Like any consumer, I am vulnerable to something "New". But for now, Nic salts are my thing. And I think there is a huge gap in the market for this.
> 
> I would love to read other vapers thoughts and experience, specifically with Nic Salts in a rebuildable RTA MTL device, not the pod systems. Without offending anyone, the pod systems are a waste of money for me personally. I don't like buying coils, or pods. Rebuldables only, are my style.
> 
> If you are interested, give the salts a bash. You may just be as pleasantly surprised as I am. I would love to read any feedback.
> 
> Here is a pic of my current MTL setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



What are your thoughts on the BLVK Unicorn Salts and what strength are these?


----------



## RayDeny

daniel craig said:


> What are your thoughts on the BLVK Unicorn Salts and what strength are these?



I enjoy the lychee one at 50mg but have to add some menthol then it is banging on a tight MTL. I think they also have a 25mg variant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Apart from elements honey roasted tobacco(got bored of it), anyone has any suggestions on honey tobacco nic salts??


----------



## daniel craig

RayDeny said:


> I enjoy the lychee one at 50mg but have to add some menthol then it is banging on a tight MTL. I think they also have a 25mg variant.


Yeah, I'm interested in the 50mg. I was thinking Lychee and Grape but haven't found much reviews online on them. The lychee I'm down for but I'm not sure what else I should choose.


----------



## RayDeny

daniel craig said:


> Yeah, I'm interested in the 50mg. I was thinking Lychee and Grape but haven't found much reviews online on them. The lychee I'm down for but I'm not sure what else I should choose.




I’ve tried the grape and apple aswell, the grape is more of a pungent candy grape that I really do not like still have 25mls and the apple I find meh. The flavor for me is very muted on the Apple and I find the Nic comes through a lot also still have 25mls of that. Might try and shove some menthol in them and see if it makes them any better.

Out of them all the lychee is the best for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

RayDeny said:


> I’ve tried the grape and apple aswell, the grape is more of a pungent candy grape that I really do not like still have 25mls and the apple I find meh. The flavor for me is very muted on the Apple and I find the Nic comes through a lot also still have 25mls of that. Might try and shove some menthol in them and see if it makes them any better.
> 
> Out of them all the lychee is the best for me.


Looks like I'll stick to the lychee. The flavor description of the lychee sounds great as well.


----------



## Hakhan

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Apart from elements honey roasted tobacco(got bored of it), anyone has any suggestions on honey tobacco nic salts??


try ripe vapes VCT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Jengz said:


> Have gone through 4.5 refills thus far with it still Performing well... so hopefully their claim of 30mls of juice will be right, I’ve basically vaped 10mls through one pod and it’s still going strong, I’m absolutely loving it... it’s honestly no gusto for me but the look and the fact that you can refil the pod, is a true winner!
> 
> I mean just look at this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 128603



You can disassemble the pod and rewick/recoil I'll try do a video soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is a sxk bb on a MTL setup a better choice or a aspire breeze or Eleaf icare ??


i used the nautilus coil in the BB the nic salts killed it after 2 refills. using the vapeshell and its much better for mtl. its a loose mtl..but if you like a tighter draw i just block the airflow with my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I started off as a tight draw MTL vaper and Nic Salts may have been an option for me five years ago... but now 3mg normal juice is my way! Have tried Nic Salts and all these pod systems and none of them work for me... I can see why they would work for a convert thou.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hakhan said:


> try ripe vapes VCT


I did try it once, dint like the combination of vanilla and custurd with tobacco


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> I started off as a tight draw MTL vaper and Nic Salts may have been an option for me five years ago... but now 3mg normal juice is my way! Have tried Nic Salts and all these pod systems and none of them work for me... I can see why they would work for a convert thou.


The pod systems are not my cup of tea either Rob. I do see the appeal though. Nic Salts I do enjoy in a MTL, but only in moderation. Recently I overdid the Salts and got a bit of Nic sickness. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Faiyaz Cheulkar if you like tobacco try the vgod Cubanno nic salt juice.
It's a vanilla cigar flavour and it's one of my favourites to date. ALSO, it comes in 25MG as well as 50MG.

If you're a fan of the fruity with a touch of menthol-try rebels&kings Ruby Gates 25MG juice-it's also quite solid.

Next on my list is the Jooseliqs toffee deluxe 20MG-tried it over the weekend in a friend's Suorin Air device and it was exceptional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

